# Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke​*
*Beim Anglerstammtisch in Schwerin stellte sich auch der SPD-Minister Backhaus aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Lars Wernicke von ANGLERDEMO zeigte klar auf, wie wenig der Minister fakten- und zahlenfest war.* 

Wie wenig sich Politik um Fakten und Zahlen kümmert, wenn es sich um Verbote und Einschränkungen gegen Angler und Angeln handelt, haben wir schon mehrfach berichtet und nachgewiesen. 

Ob sich in Schleswig Holstein FDP und CDU, die da in einer Jamaika-Schwampel unter den Grünen mitregieren dabei erwischen lassen, entweder Papiere nicht gelesen zu haben (FDP) oder die gleich zugeben, alles nur wegen Koalitionsräson zu machen, oder wie im Bund, wo sich eine SPD-Ministerin Hendricks beschwert wegen dem Verhalten des Ministers Schmidt, obwohl die gegen ihn beim Thema Angelverbote genau gleich gehandelt hat, oder ob jetzt der Minister Backhaus seiner anglerfeindlichen Parteifreundin im Bund versucht beizuspringen, alles nachzulesen (siehe Anhang).

Da ist es dann immer gut, wenn das, wie hier durch den folgenden Bericht, öffentlich wird, wie sich ein Minister dann letztlich auf öffentlicher Bühne blamiert.




Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Gestern Abend waren wir beim Anglerstammtisch von Heinz Galling im  Angler 2 in Schwerin. Gäste waren u.a. Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus  Berlin, Minister für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz in  Mecklenburg- Vorpommern Till Backhaus, Prof. Dr. Karl-Heinz Brillowski  vom LAV MV und Horst Hennings. Es war ein interessanter Abend und gerade  im Anschluss an die Aufzeichnung gab es noch interessante Diskussionen  mit dem Minister.
> 
> Wir möchten an dieser Stelle gerne noch einmal auf eine Aussage von  Minister Backhaus eingehen. Die von mir in der Diskussion genannten  Zahlen sind nicht „irgendwelche komischen Zahlen“, sondern die  offiziellen Zahlen von www.ices.dk.  Somit sind diese Zahlen nachzulesen und werden von der Kommission für  die Festlegung der Quoten und das Baglimit verwendet. Da hat es uns dann  doch überrascht, dass diese Zahlen dem Minister nicht bekannt waren und  er „andere Zahlen kennt“.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner

Anhänge:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Das Gespräch wird hier am Freitag ausgestrahlt.

 NDR 1 Radio MV Forum I Freitag, 26. Januar 2018 I 20.15 Uhr


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

DANKE für die Info!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Leider ist die abschließende Diskussion mit dem Minister dort nicht enthalten, jedoch ein paar interessante Aussagen von Prof. Arlinghaus.

Interessant war aber auch die Aussage von Minister Backhaus, dass "er geahnt hatte das dieses Thema kommen würde und wenn er es denn gewusst hätte, wäre er besser vorbereitet gewesen."

Es geht zu einem Anglerstammtisch und ist zu den angekündigten Themen nicht richtig vorbereitet? Das wir nicht nur über Touristenscheine diskutieren und Fischbesatz sollte bei der Themenankündigung klar gewesen sein.

Der Abend fing so gut für ihn an, als er stolz verkündete "MVP ist Angelland Nummer 1!".


----------



## bacalo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Der Tropfen höhlt den Stein nicht durch Kraft, sondern durch stetes Fallen.

 Es bedeutet, dass Beharrlichkeit oft besser zum Ziel führt als ein einmaliger Versuch. Ein Wassertropfen alleine, kann einem Stein nichts anhaben. Tropft es aber lange Zeit auf einen Felsen, entsteht nach und nach eine Kuhle.

 Lars, hast einen Boxbeutel gut#6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

nicht nur einen!! Lars macht das !!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Das Problem ist einfach, dass wir Angler es der Politik auch sehr einfach machen. Viele Angler sind einfach nur Angler und kennen (und wollen) sich im rechtlichen nicht auskennen. Das kann ich auch niemendem über nehmen...

Aber so hat sich gestern zum Beispiel Minister Backhaus auch selbst widersprochen, was jedoch anscheinend nicht große aufgefallen ist.

Hat Minister Backhaus zu Beginn noch versucht, die Schuld für die Angelverbote in den AWZ der EU (Kommission) in die Schuhe zu schieben, hat er später in der Diskussion sich auf die Schulter geklopft und gesagt, im MVP hätte man nichts zu befürchten- dort hat man festgeschrieben, dass Natura-2000 zu keinen Einschränkungen führen darf. Finde ich toll, dass sich MVP entgegen dem Bund der EU Vorgabe widersetzt und Rückgrat zeigt (oder es darf mindestens eine der Aussage zumindest angezweifelt werden).

Finde ich aber wirklich klasse, wie er sich laut seinen Aussagen für Angler einsetzt und mit allen Mitteln versucht, Wähler für sich zu gewinnen- wollte aber da nicht noch mit ihm diskutieren und die Glaubwürdigkeit der Aussage in Fragen stellen, in dem ich auf den Widerspruch hinweise. Der war so schon nicht so gut auf mich zu sprechen und die Stimmung bei ihm kippte langsam....#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

und wo waren die Verbandler, LAV-MeckPomm?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und wo waren die Verbandler, LAV-MeckPomm?



Der saß schweigend vor seinem Mikrofon und hat wohl gehofft, dass die Zeit rumgeht und ich nicht auch noch das Thema Agenda 45-010 auf den Tisch bringe. Denn er hatte während der Auszeichnung gesagt, dass man daran festhalten würde!

Auf deutsch: der LAV MV fordert weiterhin neue Einschränkungen für Angler, obwohl das Baglimit abgeschafft werden soll/ muss, weil sich die Bestände bereits erholt haben. Die halten eine völlig überholte Forderung aufrecht- zum Nachteil der Angler im MVP und niemanden scheint das dort zu stören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

nicht, dass ich was anderes erwartet hätte...


----------



## Flatfish86 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Hinsichtlich Bag-Limit ist Backhaus aber auch der absolut falsche Ansprechpartner (was vielen in MV glaube ich nicht bewußt ist). Da hat er null Entscheidungsgewalt, da Bundes bzw. EU Level. Er kann maximal versuchen Bundesminister Schmidt zu beeinflussen, da sitzen dann aber auch noch die Fischerei-Agraminster der anderen EU-Länder und die Komissionsleute zwischen. Er könnte allerdings versuchen, etwas für z.B. die Kutter in MV zu tun, hinsichtlich Ausgleichszahlungen aus M-V Landesmitteln. Sowas hat er ja auch mal angekündigt, aber es ist bisher nix gekommen...Das würde den SHlern, dann aber auch nicht helfen, im Gegenteil...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Bag-Limit ist er aber auch der falsche Ansprechpartner (was vielen in MV glaube ich nicht bewußt ist). Da hat er null Entscheidungsgewalt, da Bundes bzw. EU Level. Er kann maximal versuchen Bundesminister Schmidt zu beeinflussen, da sitzen dann aber auch noch die Fischerei-Agraminster der anderen EU-Länder und die Komissionsleute zwischen. Er könnte allerdings versuchen, etwas für z.B. die Kutter in MV zu tun, hinsichtlich Ausgleichszahlungen aus M-V Landesmitteln. Sowas hat er ja auch mal angekündigt, aber es ist bisher nix gekommen...




Ob Einfluss oder nicht. 
Die Entscheidungsträgr in der Politik haben alle keine Ahnung und labern den Mist ihrer NABU& Co Experten nach.
Sieht man doch schon wieder an Lars seinem Beispiel...EU Vorgabe aber MVP hat Gesetz um sich gegen diese EU Vorgabe....

Ist klar.

Oder das Thema mit den Zahlen (Statistik)..

Und mal etwas Klartext gesprochen: 
Die haben kein Bock sich damit wirklich zu beschäftigen. 
Es gibt eine Gruppe welche nämlich ganz mächtig Druck ausübt. 
Die gehen sogar bis vor die Haustür.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Bag-Limit ist er aber auch der falsche Ansprechpartner (was vielen in MV glaube ich nicht bewußt ist). Da hat er null Entscheidungsgewalt, da Bundes bzw. EU Level. Er kann maximal versuchen Bundesminister Schmidt zu beeinflussen, da sitzen dann aber auch noch die Fischerei-Agraminster der anderen EU-Länder und die Komissionsleute zwischen. Er könnte allerdings versuchen, etwas für z.B. die Kutter in MV zu tun, hinsichtlich Ausgleichszahlungen aus M-V Landesmitteln. Sowas hat er ja auch mal angekündigt, aber es ist bisher nix gekommen...



Als das Baglimit eingeführt wurde, hat Minister Backhaus die Verantwortung Minister Schmidt und der EU angehängt und auf die Dorschbestände hingewiesen- jetzt, wo die Bestände sich verbessern, werde er sich aber dafür einsetzen, dass Änderungen kommen....

Ja, bei positiven Entscheidungen sind alle Politiker verantwortlich, bei negativen Dingen nur die Politiker der anderen Parteien! Leider haben viele Menschen das noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ob Einfluss oder nicht.
> Die Entscheidungsträgr in der Politik haben alle keine Ahnung und labern den Mist ihrer NABU& Co Experten nach.
> Sieht man doch schon wieder an Lars seinem Beispiel...EU Vorgabe aber MVP hat Gesetz um sich gegen diese EU Vorgabe....
> Ist klar.


DAS ist der Punkt!!

Und das er gegen seine anglerfeindliche Parteigenossin Hendricks selbstverständlich eine Normenkontrolle wegen Angelverbote AWZ anstrengen könnte, wenn er sein pro Angler- Gerede nur halbwegs ernst meinen würde, ist auch Fakt.. ...

Das alles ist für mich persönlich nur einfach widerwärtig und ekelhaft - von Politik bis Verbandler,..


----------



## Flatfish86 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Wie gesagt, er kann viel erzählen. Am Ende entscheiden die Anderen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Entscheidungsträgr in der Politik haben alle keine Ahnung und labern den Mist ihrer NABU& Co Experten nach.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Oder das Thema mit den Zahlen (Statistik)..



An diesem Punkt bin ich mir nicht so sicher! Wir haben keine dummen Leute da vor uns. Eventuell hat er gehofft, dass ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher bin, mit meinen Aussagen.

Nein, ich glaube dass Minister Backhaus die genau Zahlen kennt, genauso wie Frau Hagedorn oder Frau Metzner oder Frau Hendricks wissen, dass sie keine haltbaren Argumente für die Angelverbote haben, jedoch aus idelogischen Gründen diese durchsetzen und damit einen Großteil der Menschen - Stichwort Naturschutz - für sich gewinnen können. Es gibt ja kaum Gegenwehr aus dem Kreise ihrer Wähler.

Übrigens hatte ich schon eine Mail mit dem ICES Dokument an Minister Backhaus verfasst - sozusagen als Service vom Team Angelerdemo -, diese aber wieder verworfen, da ich unsere neue Freundschaft nicht überstrapazieren wollte .


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Nun gut, "keine Ahnung" kann ich nicht belegen. 
Evtl. will man den Bürger auch nur für Dumm verkaufen.

Wie Du schon richtig schreibst, idiologisch geprägt.
Der Druck vieler Naturschutzverbände und andere ist riesig und manches mal auch nicht legal.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Diese ständige Verquickung soll bewuste Argumentationsarmut sein?
Du meinst, die Politiker geben sich bewusst dieser Peinlichkeit hin?
Dann muss man uns Bürger aber für ziemlich bescheuert halten.
Nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube dass Minister Backhaus die genau Zahlen kennt, genauso wie Frau Hagedorn oder Frau Metzner oder Frau Hendricks wissen, dass sie keine haltbaren Argumente für die Angelverbote haben, jedoch aus idelogischen Gründen diese durchsetzen und damit einen Großteil der Menschen - Stichwort Naturschutz - für sich gewinnen können.



Genau so sieht es aus. Ich hatte über Weihnachten immer wieder mal Gelegenheit, das Thema Angelverbote in der Ostsee bei Gesprächen mit ganz verschieden gestrickten Leuten anzusprechen. Vom Ingenieur über die Verkäuferin bis zum Lehrer. Einhellige Meinung: "Die sollen die Natur einfach mal in Ruhe lassen. Natürlich müssen auch die kommerziellen Fischer weg, aber die Angler genauso."

Ich hab da kürzlich erst drauf hingewiesen:


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat die Typen in SH ja an die Macht gebracht und da ich davon ausgehe, dass diese Leute wiedergewählt werden wollen, scheint die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung dieses Bundeslandes mit dem Handeln der Regierung bzgl. der Zerstörung von Kleinbetrieben im Angeltourismus kein Problem zu haben.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Es geht um Parteiraison, die steht über allem.
Wenn eine SPD-Bundesministerin etwas beschließt, hat der ganze Rest des Vereins das zu bejahen, zu beschönigen, zu hypen, zu verkaufen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann muss man uns Bürger aber für ziemlich bescheuert halten.


Völlig zu Recht.
Es hinterfragt doch kaum jemand die Schlagzeilen.
Da steht "Naturschutz" und dann sind alle (Nichtbetroffenen) dafür.
Die Betrogenen sind ja in erster Linie all die Bürger, die glauben, dass Hendricks mit dieser verordnung tatsächlich etwas für Naturschutz & Fischbestände getan hat.
Zusätzlich wird (seitens Frau Metzner) im Landtag öffentlich gesagt, dass nicht nur Angler geschleift werden, und dann ist das so.
Wenn eine Orga wie Anglerdemo das macht und sogar belegt, wird sie trotzdem öffentlich der Lüge beschuldigt.
So einfach kann Politik manchmal sein, nicht nur in Trumpland, sondern auch hier.


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Da ich selber ja vor Ort war, konnte ich mir hier selber mal ein Bild machen von der Politik. Ersteinmal Danke an Lars für deine eindringlichen Worte.
Es zeigte sich ganz klar, daß der Minister auf der Seite der Fischer und nicht der Angler steht. Mit Traurigkeit berichtete er über den Niedergang der Fischerei. Er meinte in etwa 2 bis 3 Jahren könnte man über das Banglimit neu nachdenken.Die neuen Zahlen von Isis ignorierter er bewusst, denn Diese kennt er mit Sicherheit.
Angler und Tourismus musten zu Gunsten der Fischerei über die Klinge springen. Deren Ausmaß war denen nicht bewusst.
Positiv fand ich Eingeständnis des Ministers, daß man sich seinezeits auf die Zahlen den Thünen Institut stützte und Diese so wohl nicht richtig waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Danke für diese Rückmeldung, die Lars bestätigt!!!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



mathei schrieb:


> Da ich selber ja vor Ort war, konnte ich mir hier selber mal ein Bild machen von der Politik. Ersteinmal Danke an Lars für deine eindringlichen Worte.



Danke für Deine Rückmeldung!

Wir haben uns wirklich sehr über die Einladung aus MVP gefreut und sind dankbar, endlich den Weg nach MVP gefunden zu haben. Es hat uns positiv überrascht, dass wir in MVP doch schon sehr bekannt sind und es war uns eine Ehre, die Gelegenheit zu erhalten, bei Heinz Galling dabei sein zu dürfen  #6. 

Eventuell wird das ja der Startschuss für einen gemeinsamen Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik! Wir würden uns freuen.

Ich habe es ja heute schon bei Facebook geschrieben, aber über den Slogan "Anglerland Nummer 1" müssen wir noch einmal reden...:q


----------



## saza (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Ganz großes Kompliment Lars. Von allen Seiten nur Lob für Dich.
Daumen hoch.:m
#h#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



mathei schrieb:


> Angler und Tourismus musten zu Gunsten der Fischerei über die Klinge springen.



Das ist alles eine unglaubliche Sauerei und wirtschaftliche Dummheit. Man brauch kein Kaufmann zu sein, um klar belegen zu können, dass Tourismus ein Mehrfaches an Arbeitsplätzen und Steuereinnahmen schafft wie eine perspektivisch eh dem Untergang geweihte Berufsfischerei. 

Backhaus hat offensichtlich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was er der Region für einen Bärendienst erweist. Er fügt sich hinsichtlich seiner Kompetenz und Handlungsweise nahtlos in das Bild ein, das ich von seiner Partei habe.


----------



## Eiderangler1 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Was glaube ich jedem klar sein muss, dass wir von taktisch viel besser verdrahteten Gegnern bekämpft werden und ausgelöscht werden sollen. Da hilft nur weiter massiver Widerstand und die Mobilisierung der trägen Anglerschaft in Richtung politischer Einfluss. Bei einem Potential von bis zu 5 Millionen Leuten sollte man damit doch etwas bewegen können. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Eiderangler1 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur weiter massiver Widerstand und die Mobilisierung der trägen Anglerschaft in Richtung politischer Einfluss. Bei einem Potential von bis zu 5 Millionen Leuten sollte man damit doch etwas bewegen können.



Ich habe auch kein Problem einen Newsletter an 5.000.000 Unterstützer zu verschicken....

Mir würden erst einmal 100.000 Unterstützer reichen- und dann noch jeder einen Euro...|rolleyes. Wir könnten sofort ein Gutachten in Auftrag geben #6


----------



## bacalo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Hoffe, ich bin bereits der 9.999igste Unterstützer.

Denke, man soll das "Eisen" schüren bis die Schonzeit vorbei ist.

Doch denke ich - so langsam wird der Quader (Würfel) zum Kieselstein - geformt durch die Wasser(-angler)kraft.


----------



## raubangler (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



mathei schrieb:


> ....
> Positiv fand ich Eingeständnis des Ministers, daß man sich seinezeits auf die Zahlen den Thünen Institut stützte und Diese so wohl nicht richtig waren.



Mein Reden seit 2014 (oder war das schon vorher ;+).
Damalls wurde ich noch dafür verhauen.....

Hat der schlaue Minister auch gesagt, welche Konsequenzen das für Thünen hat/hatte?


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mein Reden seit 2014 (oder war das schon vorher ;+).
> Damalls wurde ich noch dafür verhauen.....
> 
> Hat der schlaue Minister auch gesagt, welche Konsequenzen das für Thünen hat/hatte?



Na was denkst Du ? :q Auch die neusten Zahlen, welche ja ein sofortiges Ende des Baglimit rechtfertigen würden werden ja ignoriert. Zitat des Ministers, wir schauen in 2 bis 3 Jahren mal.


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Einen Spruch habe ich für Thomas noch.
Aussage des Ministers, die Angler sollten sich zu einer starken Gemeinschaft zusammenschließen. Fand ich richtig super#6.
Dann kam der Nachsatz, er ist froh das das gelungen ist.
Denke er meinte damit den DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Den musstest Du mir noch reinwürgen, neech??
:g:g:g

Klar, dass die mit so willenlosen Abnickern wie mit DAFV oder LAV-MeckPomm zufrieden sind als Politiker - da ist ja kein Widerstand zu erwarten, bestenfalls etwas mimimi..


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Wir sind dann froh, dass zumindest bei den für das Baglimit zuständigen Stellen mit den aktuellen Zahlen von ICES gerarbeitet wird- Minister Schmidt sieht nämlich gute Chancen für eine Erhöhung des Baglimit.

Minister Backhaus sieht diese Möglichkeit ja erst in 2 oder 3 Jahren. Lieber Minister Backhaus, falls sie noch Bedarf an Zahlen haben- Minister Schmidt oder auch wir stellen die gerne zur Verfügung . 

Oder möchte Minister Backhaus die Dorsche für "seine" Fischer? Die Frage muss erlaubt sein!

Danke an die BILD und insbesondere an den Redakteur Stefan, der am Thema Dorsch und Angeltourismus dran bleibt!

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/schmidt-will-anglern-entgegenkommen-54577084.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Auch von mir ein Danke an Herrn Netzeband!!!


----------



## meckpomm (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Moin,

tja, auch hier geht's auf Stammtischniveau weiter. Sorry, nehm ich leider so wahr.

Es wird auf Konfrontation gegangen/ unterstellt/ polarisiert und isoliert. Das fängt schon mit dem Titel hier an und der eigene Held wird hofiert... So werden 5.000.000 Fische/ Angler nie in eine Richtung schwimmen.

Das Ziel ist oft das (subjektiv) richtige und löblich, die Vorgehensweise jedoch selten geeignet.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*

Natürlich muss man zu Anglerfeinden, ob in Politik oder Verbänden (Alle Parteien, hier speziell SPD, Verbände, hier DAFV, LAV-MeckPomm etc.) auf Konfrontation gehen. 

Alles andere wäre eine Schande für jeden anständigen Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> tja, auch hier geht's auf Stammtischniveau weiter. Sorry, nehm ich leider so wahr.
> 
> ...



Den Titel habe ich nicht gewäht |rolleyes! Fakt ist, dass der Minister bewusst oder unbewusst Dinge vermischt und falsch dargestellt hat. Zudem hat er mir in der Diskussion vorgeworfen, falsche Zahlen vorliegen zu haben, populistisch zu sein und mir dann auch noch unterstellt hat, Fischer und Angler gegeneinander auszuspielen. Behauptungen die einfach nicht stimmen!

Ich habe volles Verständnis für die regionalen Küstenfischer im Hauptgewerbe. Die sind nämlich genauso Opfer der Politik wie der Angeltourismus. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ein Minister in eine Diskussion geht, sollte er zumindest aktuelle Zahlen kennen! Schließlich sitzt das zuständige Institut auch noch in seinem Bundesland.

Nein, das war kein gelungener Auftritt von Herrn Backhaus!

Darf das nicht öffentlich werden? Entweder weil der Minister absolut nicht im Thema ist und vorgibt für den Angeltourismus zu kämpfen oder weil der Minister sehr  wohl im Thema ist, aber in Wahrheit nicht für die Angler kämpft. Das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, jedoch gibt es einige Ungereimtheiten. Und das sehen nach dem Stammtisch einige Anwesende so, wie mir jetzt von verschiedener Seite mitgeteilt wurde. Denn es gab tatsächlich von interessierten Anglern einige Nachfragen zu meinen Aussagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, das war kein gelungener Auftritt von Herrn Backhaus!
> 
> Darf das nicht öffentich werden? Entweder weil der Minister absolut nicht im Thema ist und vorgibt für den Angeltourismus zu kämpfen oder weil der Minister sehr  wohl im Thema ist, aber in Wahrheit nicht für die Angler kämpft. Das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, jedoch gibt es einige Ungereimtheiten. Und das sehen nach dem Stammtisch einige Anwesende so, wie mir jetzt von verschiedener Seite mitgeteilt wurde. Denn es gab tatsächlich von interessierten Anglern einige Nachfragen zu meinen Aussagen.


#6#6#6#6
Mein Held 
:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------

